# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to Blow Smoke Ring (Machine Gun Style) and other Tips

## r3anims

Smoke rings are probable the only thing Im really good at lol, heres a guide for Blowing Smoke Rings *MACHINE GUN STYLE*  :Big Grin: 

Things you will need:
-Any Cig that gives a good thick amount of smoke (sounds healthy right? lol) The best to use are Menthols, prefferably "*Kools*", or "*Camel Filter/99's*". If you have a Hookah and some Shisha your all set.

-A lighter, wooden matches usually bringout the taste, but thats more of a cigar thing.

-The ability to..breath in smoke.. :yuck:


1- Light your Cig up (I like camel filters) and take 2 or 3 drags to get the Tabac going.

2- Ok here comes the easy part..Take a Nice *BIG* Healthy lung full of smoke.

3- Open your Mouth in an oval shape and place your tongue to the bottom of your mouth, just keep it out of the way if you get me  :Wink: 

4- Begin to Blow out the smoke, Slowely. Wait until the smoke gets thick and not to close to your face.

5- Now take your pointer finger (doesnt matter haha) and lightly tap your cheek rapidly. Make sure you are Tapping the part get it indents a little, and still slowely blowing out the smoke.

6- Watch the smoke flyyy  :Frown: 6):

You can adjust the speed and how hard or light you are tapping your cheek. Its the cheaper way for beginers, but its fun.



Other Tips to blowing smoke rings/and how to blow Machine Gun style like a pro:

How to get a fat/small smoke ring that lasts - This can get tricky and takes quite a bit of practice to get the hang of it.

1- Open your mouth not to wide/small, but wide enough (you can adjust it, Never get it to small or your just going to get a puff of smoke, nor too big or you will just get a bigger puff of smoke)

2- Place your tonge towards the roof of your mouth, yes the roof.

3- Begin to blow out the smoke and wait for it to get thick and then stop blowing out.

4- Pop your jaw just a little.

This should Form a nice thick smoke ring. Popping the jaw sets a spin on the ring which allows it to travel and last longer. You can also try blowing out a little, like a really light grunt, not hard at all, much trickier but it will make your smoke ring go far and fast. Takes practice.

You can also just use that slight grunt/burst of air without popping the jaw to make a ring.

Practice with popping the jaw and then practice with the burst of air and then when you feel comfortable Put them together.


Last but not least, the tongue smoke ring:

Follow all previouse steps but this time place your tongue flat on the bottom of your mouth. Have both sides touching your cheeks near the bottom. Now move our tongue rapidly back and forth, which produces a smoke ring.


Now, when you get good at all of these teqniques you can combine those three together to Blow Smoke Rings MACHINE GUN STYLE like a pro  :Big Grin: 



Glad if this helped/interested anyone lol

peace
-kai



PS: Im not spell checking!  :Mad:

----------


## Gelormino

Bleh, Smoking phails IMO...Im 13 ATM, soon to be 14...Was once curious about it...Tried it like twice with a few friends...Hated it...
Either way, cool guide


EDIT: Wait, How old are you? Haha...The RL Pic thread was up and I saw your username...You look...15?
Not insulting you BTW...Was just wondering

----------


## sleepybilly

Eh il give it a try then probley fail and light another cig because i coulnt do the rings...but ya smoking is bad for you only reason i do it is because nicotene if it didnt have that i would not smoke(common sense)

----------


## r3anims

> Bleh, Smoking phails IMO...Im 13 ATM, soon to be 14...Was once curious about it...Tried it like twice with a few friends...Hated it...
> Either way, cool guide
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, How old are you? Haha...The RL Pic thread was up and I saw your username...You look...15?
> Not insulting you BTW...Was just wondering


Haha, ya dont start, Im 17, almost 18  :Smile: 
I look 15?? lol, well I gues you could mistake that  :Stick Out Tongue: 




and Ya, Ive been smoking since I was 13, wish I never started, but what the hell, Il end up quiting when i got to join the military  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelormino

Ehh, my bad...i guess from the tint you took the picture in, you looked younger...sorry :P

----------


## b!atch

i c ive had the totally wrong method when trying this:P i tried to make the hole in the rings by using my tongue xD 

Btw. I was 12 when i started. Im 14 now:b (no my parents doesnt know.. doh ;p)

----------


## Gelormino

Ehh, Ive done it alot after my first time just because of the fact of...In one of the "groups" I hang out with, they smoke like chimneys (<--Spell check that)...And it's kinda weird with 7 others smoking in your face and being the only one without one...

So, for the 3 times a month we chill...I deal with it = /

----------


## b!atch

> Ehh, Ive done it alot after my first time just because of the fact of...In one of the "groups" I hang out with, they smoke like chimneys (<--Spell check that)...And it's kinda weird with 7 others smoking in your face and being the only one without one...
> 
> So, for the 3 times a month we chill...I deal with it = /


Dont hang out with them if that forces you to do something you dont want to do. Even if they dont force you to smoke, but it feels weird if you dont, just ignore that. Be unique :Smile: 

I know you didnt ask for an advice. But take it or leave it :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

pretty damn stupid to smoke, I never smoked - anything legal - so, actually, i shouldnt be talking

----------


## r3anims

> pretty damn stupid to smoke, I never smoked - anything legal - so, actually, i shouldnt be talking


lol  :Wink: 

yee i gotcha on the tongue thing, idk, my friend has other methods, its what ever works for ya.

----------


## Gelormino

> lol 
> 
> yee i gotcha on the tongue thing, idk, my friend has other methods, its what ever works for ya.


Wut? haha...I think you meant to reply to somebody else's post...No resemblance there :O

----------


## Yeti

you'll be matching your avatar in some years

KEKEKEK

kidding, but im not the smoking type.

----------


## Multitask

lol this sounds very cool, but im not a smoker O.o

----------


## b!atch

Im not a smoker either. I just smoke some flowers once in a while:b liek. max once a day :Smile:

----------


## r3anims

> Wut? haha...I think you meant to reply to somebody else's post...No resemblance there :O


ya was posting to another person, forgot to quote them lol





> you'll be matching your avatar in some years
> 
> KEKEKEK
> 
> kidding, but im not the smoking type.


lol.
but ya thats weird, everyone I know that plays WoW smokes somthing (not crack, haha), but I gues hackers..dont ;p

I feel...alone O.O

----------


## Gelormino

@ r3animus:
I remember a few years back when I played retail on my own account, half my guild was like "BRB buyin' smokes/BRB Goin' ta smoke...

It was kind of annoying when we'd be in the middle of SM and we had to chill for 15 mins doing nothing while a member came back

*Sigh* I loved my retail char  :Frown:

----------


## r3anims

Ya I play on my lock every now and then, in my 5v5 I think my teamates get a lil annoyed when I go for a smoke, every now and then i decide to have an extra one, blow some rings at my birds (Im sure they have cancer now, haha, jkjk)

----------

